# Bangladesh Private Universities degree equivalence



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi all

Does Eng Aus give proper recognition to Bangladesh pvt university degrees??
Or they declare it as diploma ?
:noidea:


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

nmurshed said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does Eng Aus give proper recognition to Bangladesh pvt university degrees??
> Or they declare it as diploma ?
> :noidea:


There is no difference between private and public universities except some cases.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

What i have heard is Engineer's Australia gives bachelor degree recognition to only public universities of Bangladesh.
For Pvt uni, they recognizes it as associated degree.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

nmurshed said:


> What i have heard is Engineer's Australia gives bachelor degree recognition to only public universities of Bangladesh.
> For Pvt uni, they recognizes it as associated degree.


Sorry mate I have no specific idea but got bachelor degree recognition for my bangladeshi bachelor degree.
Thanks!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Sorry mate I have no specific idea but got bachelor degree recognition for my bangladeshi bachelor degree.
> Thanks!


Recent outcome from EA, I know two junior got this result

IUT --Advance Diploma
NSU --Advance Diploma


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Recent outcome from EA, I know two junior got this result
> 
> IUT --Advance Diploma
> NSU --Advance Diploma


Me too 
From NSU : Advanced Diploma !


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

I talked with some boro bhais and found that all universities stablished before 1980 ( mainly public) are awarded Bachelor. rest are Adv. Diploma/Associate degree. But if u have a bachelor and MBA/Masters then u may get the bachelor status. Sad but true


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

No.	Bangladesh qualification	Comparable to the educational level of the AQF qualification	Assessment notes
1	Bachelor Degree (Pass)
•	2 years full-time	Certificate IV	A

2	Bachelor Degree (Pass or Honours)
•	3 years full-time	Diploma	A, B

3	Bachelor Degree (Honours)
•	4 years full-time	Associate Degree
B

4	Bachelor Degree
•	4 years full-time
•	120 credits	Associate Degree 
5	Bachelor Degree
•	5 years full-time
•	In a professional field or 150 credits	Bachelor Degree
C , D

6	Bachelor Degree (graduate entry)
•	1 year full-time
•	After a 2 year Bachelor Degree	Diploma 
7	Bachelor Degree (graduate entry)
•	1 year full-time
•	After a 3 year Bachelor Degree	Associate Degree 
8	Bachelor Degree (graduate entry)

•	2 years full-time
•	After a 3 year Bachelor Degree	Bachelor Degree 
9	Bachelor Degree (graduate entry)
•	1-2 years full-time
•	After a 4 year Bachelor Degree	Bachelor Degree 
10	Master Degree
•	2 years full-time
•	After a 2 year Bachelor Degree	Associate Degree 
11	Master Degree
•	2 years full-time
•	After a 3 year Bachelor Degree	Bachelor Degree	
12	Master Degree
•	1-2 years full-time
•	After a 4 year Bachelor Degree	Bachelor Degree	
13	Other qualifications	Assessed on a case-by-case basis


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

We need to have Bachelor's + Master's degree for it to be considered as Australian Bachelor degree !!


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Yup bro. It depends on which uni you did your bachelors from. what i told was from my experience. They didnt give me bachelor but my junior with a MBA got assessed as Bachelor and another junior from KUET got bachelor ( with just a bachelor from KUET).


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah...This is very depressing.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

My bachelor degree from Shahjalal University they considered as AQF Associate degree
My Master degree from Singapore Nanyang Univeristy they considered as AQF Master degree

Thanks
Ashiq


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

aafarup said:


> I talked with some boro bhais and found that all universities stablished before 1980 ( mainly public) are awarded Bachelor. rest are Adv. Diploma/Associate degree. But if u have a bachelor and MBA/Masters then u may get the bachelor status. Sad but true


May be you are right because I also found who are from public university they normally got bachelor.


----------



## Shama khan (Sep 30, 2015)

Can having a BSc degree on computer engineering from AIUB and an executive MBA from IBA, DU be considered as a bachelor degree or associate degree only? With 6 years working experience, 32 years old n the above educational qualification which visa should I apply for?


----------



## rubel320 (Sep 5, 2016)

I will submit my CDR next month as a professional electrical engineer from private uni , dont know what would be my result

is there anybody from private got bachelor degree recognition in recent time

Thanks


----------



## ABC_xyz (Oct 16, 2018)

nmurshed said:


> No.	Bangladesh qualification	Comparable to the educational level of the AQF qualification	Assessment notes
> 1	Bachelor Degree (Pass)
> •	2 years full-time	Certificate IV	A
> 
> ...




____________
Hi Brother,
Is there any official link of EA, where can I find the explanation of data provided above ?

Thanks


----------



## rajibimran (Jan 30, 2019)

*AQF Clarification*



Posted by nmurshed View Post said:


> ____________
> Originally Posted by nmurshed View Post
> No.	Bangladesh qualification	Comparable to the educational level of the AQF qualification	Assessment notes
> 1	Bachelor Degree (Pass)
> ...


Hi,
I need help to understand the above points mentioned by AQF in their site for country education profile for Bangladesh (CEP). Most of the people are getting Assess as point: 4 that is Banglaeshi Bachelor degree from private university assess as AQF Associate degree.
But I have a query on point 5, 
	That is in our country there is no 5 years Bachelor degree, all are 4 years. then why it mentioned as 5 years full-time. 
	Another thing is if someone has 4 years Bachelor and total bachelor credits goes over 150 credits will it be sufficient to get Bachelor Degree. (4y bachelor + >150credits = AQF Bachelor)

Thanks,
RAIM


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

rajibimran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help to understand the above points mentioned by AQF in their site for country education profile for Bangladesh (CEP). Most of the people are getting Assess as point: 4 that is Banglaeshi Bachelor degree from private university assess as AQF Associate degree.
> 
> ...



To clear any ambiguity, you may look into taking a point test advice from Vetassess....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

